# Painting / Cutting In..



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm pretty fast when it comes to cutting in, but I may have to try this..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1HejU4CsFE&feature=pyv&ad=2744938367&kw=painting trim


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

good luck:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Never seen a tool that works other than tape or talent.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Never seen a tool that works other than tape or talent.



I'm very short on talent, can't even paint a straight line when I am lucky enough to find one.

I think I stick with tape. 


I bet this is from the same group that brought us the amazing flexible hose.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you get it to work, let me know, I have a paint stick I'd like to sell you!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have all the painting supply I need and more. I never use tape it's just a waste of time and money.

I am trying to find the product locally to give it a shot. I saw it on Amazon but I'm not willing to pay that much just to try the edger.


----------



## mpmp2121 (Jul 17, 2015)

New to diy...except painting. LOTS of painting. I get complements from pro contractors. 
I use this for edging around doors and along ceilings when the color is really saturated or darker
- http://www.walmart.com/ip/21079264?...90988751&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=84471300791&veh=sem
Load the paint pads with a brush full of paint. 
I use tape along the base boards. 
I've tried something similar to your link - was bogus.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

While I once was able to just cut in freehand, as I get older it's not so easy.

So, I used Frog Tape at the beach house and it worked great. PIA to put it on, but I did end up with a nice job.


Whether or not this thing would work, I'll probably never know. But I can tell you that there's no way I will ever use those damn paint pads. Talk about something that can REALLY make a mess.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Interesting. What I like about that thing is that it gives you a "roller" texture right up to the trim line. 

Just the same, I will stick to my cutting brush. I don't find it all too difficult.


----------

